# Chicago City Council Implements Ban on Foie Gras



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Apparently it carries a fine of $250.00 - $500.00 per incident.

http://www.suntimes.com/output/news/...oiegras27.html

I will be opening up a Foie Gras speakeasy later this month. For those interested you will need $50.00 bucks and the password to get in. 

Is veal next?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I can't believe that! What an utter waste of time and taxpayers money!! Just another way government is trying to step in and dicate our morality for us. I think these idiots should be taken out and shot!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It might do wonders for business at the suburban restaurants! I can see it now: a tasting menu of the world's greatest foie gras....

Nicko, sign me up for membership in your speakeasy. My dear husband will take a pass, though.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Veal?
Chicken? (that isn't free-range)
Milk?
Pork?

This just in... from the Chicago Tribune


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Here is a copy of the email I sent to every council member this morning. I suggest that everyone else also weigh in with the Chicago City Council, before they, and others, start banning other items also.

Sure you may agree with them that foie gras is inhumane, but do you really want government making those decisions for you? Once it starts where does it stop. I urge all of you to bombard the council's emails with letters like this. Let them know that chefs and people all across the country won't stand for such law-making.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I propose a ban on voting idiots into office! Oh what is our world coming to? Thank god I won't live forever, the future is getting too scary (as is the present!)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

had foie last Friday at Whole Foods...wonder if they've removed it from WF in Chi town.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

...or vote for! :crazy:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

It's just truly amazing that we can overlook the fact that there is a huge number of parents here in the US force feeding fast food to their children, but we are concerned about the ducks. Take a trip to the McDonalds farm where the strap up and hoist the cattle above ground as to achieve zero movement while the force feed themto put on weight. I luv stuff like this, thank you.
pan


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Truly a shame.

Sign me up Nicko.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Chicago, or Illinois in general... home to possibly the most corrupt govt. in the history of the United States.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I haven't heard back from any of the City Council. What a bunch of chickens!!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

a bunch of geese and ducks if you ask me!


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

EXACTLY, GREAT post!

All part of the dumbing down of america.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

"It's just truly amazing that we can overlook the fact that there is a huge number of parents here in the US force feeding fast food to their children, but we are concerned about the ducks. Take a trip to the McDonalds farm where the strap up and hoist the cattle above ground as to achieve zero movement while the force feed themto put on weight." 

Farmer's will tell you that the animal's flesh will reflect what they eat.....if we were to eat McDonald's force fed (are they really forced or just addicted?) critters would their flesh taste like grease? Think searred with a special sauce, possibly side salad as garnish a few crispy fries for balance. 

You know years ago I would have joked about eating small fattened children (tongue in cheek) but with so many international members I'd hate to have them think poorly of Americans....fruit loops flavored, french fry fattened...with a slight multivitamin aftertaste.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

I guess I am ahead of the curve on this one. check out my tagline...

I saw a quote from Mayor Daley 

Mayor Daley put it in proper perspective "Our children are being killed in the streets and we're debating and creating laws about food." 

What will be next?


----------



## expatc (Feb 16, 2006)

I serve about 30 lbs. of Foie Gras a week and I think I will just keep doing it, though not in Chicago I guess. This really is the definition of "the sublime to the ridiculous".


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

All,
This is what I sent to Alderman Moore. He is supposed to be the one who championed the banning of foi gras. So, if you want to give him a piece of your mind as I did, go for it:

http://www.ward49.com/site/epage/6391_322.htm

Alderman Moore,
Why would you ban Foi Gras? It's a food just like any other. Since the beginning of time we humans have consumed a variety of food items that some like and some don't. Some people, for example, like brains. I don't. But that doesn't give me the right to ban it. Why would you take away a person's right to choose his/her own food? What's next? I really like ice cream. Are you going to ban that too? I hope your ban doesn't spread here to Washington State. I'm sending this link to all my chef friends so they can give you, "the champion" for the cause of banning foi gras, a piece of their mind too.


----------



## godfather_chef (Apr 21, 2006)

Here's what i sent him, 

I just don't understand why foie gras was banned. Yes, I know that some of the ways that it is cultivated are 'questionable', but at the same time, so are the way chickens are rasied. Oh, and what about veal? Some cows also live horrible lives. As do many other animals. Heck, even vegetables are grown quie close together and sprayed with chemicals, should we get rid of those too?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Keep it up! I want to see everyone here email the council. If you are against foie gras, fine. That is your decision, but you still should be scared by this kind of "law making". These people want to dictate your morality for you. Don't let it happen!


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

We could ban eating of animals and promote canabalism. Eat animal rights activists and politicians.
It would be really tender meat since they don't do any honest work but there wouldn't be any brain dishes though.
If you are what you eat and those people are full of ... well, you know...makes you wonder about their diet. (I'm guessing they don't brush their 'shrooms either, and we know what they're grown in) 

Reminds me of the California stupidity with silver dragees.

I do like PETA though.
People Eating Tasty Animals.

:roll: 
A*


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Confirmation that we have all gone stark raving mad. Time the minute men were called. The (animal) fart tax failed here (NZ) now they have decided compulsary bio chipping of all farm dogs is the way to go. Farm dogs never leave the farm, for heavens sake. And why do we eat calf liver and chicken liver, and not ducks or geese. I would say we passed on to the thick end of the wedge people. The bureaucrapic baskets.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

I honestly think people are going off the deep-end in lemming like drones with this kind of legislation.

I hate to say it... but California no longer exists in my mind, especially with all their wierd *** legislation they've been passing.


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

Kuan is right. Illinois has the most corrupt government in the USA. 

When I had my dog off of his leash three years ago, I was given a $75 dollar ticket. We were three hundred yards from anyone besides the apporaching cop, and the dog is a jelly bean. The cop was rude and offensive. I asked him if this was really the best use of his time and training - had all of the murders been solved?? I went to court and was surprised when the plea I was offered was for $125 and costs. 

In a city like this, a ban on foie gras is absurd. Stupid waste of time.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

And where do you think all the siezed goods are going to end up David? The city hall is prob. about to have a banquet. Or the would be if could be, has had enough of paying his way. I think it is hilarious in a black sort of way. Time for someone to drive nose bones back into what passes for a brain. Certainly past time to say NO. The French are a feisty lot, not given to abuse. What is Americas Bastille?


----------



## butt3r_chick3n (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow, that's so stupid. Personally I've never been able to taste it myself (although I want to someday), but I still think it should be accessible to the public. 

By banning this one particular item they've opened up a can of worms for other animal rights activists to slowly take away other foods that they deem inhumane to the creatures.

Thank god I live in Canada.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

I personally do not aggree that it has anything to do with the wellbeing of animals. This bird flu nonsense will deprive masses of people with a protein base they can afford to pay for. Attacking from the other economic end, will give "them" the chance to say "it is across the board". A very cynical political ploy, and it will work, because we are stupid. Does anyone really think that FG will be unavailable on certain peoples tables. Oh Pulleeeze.


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

While perusing this thread I came across this information as well....
Oh the poor lobster is next.
Did you all know (I didn't) that Whole foods as of June 15, 06 stopped selling live lobsters and crab?
Apparently they are in cahoots with PETA...
And personally if we could trace the issue and follow the money trail, i bet the alderman is connected with PETA on some level.
Here are the links to "Fishing Hurts" and a quite humorous website in my opinion, and as a avid fisherwoman.
And also the site for the "Lobster Liberation Movement".
Man I wish I were a professional comedian....tons of material here.
Anyway just thought you should know.

http://www.fishinghurts.com/feat-victoryforlobsters.asp

http://www.lobsterlib.com/

Frizbee


----------



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

As Cigar Dave calls it..."Big Pleasure" is ruining our lives and society. What I really want to know is "WHO STARTED THIS MOVEMENT IN CHICAGO???" Was it PETA? Was it a vegan? I want to know who started such a debate 
AND who pressured the city council? I never thought of chicago as a liberal city or even a GOP ultraconservative city. But this decision just reeks of an extreme agenda. PETA and vegans do not have that much political money to put that much pressure on the city council. Who did this and why did the council give in???!!!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Well the ban is days away, here's the latest article. http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/08/14/foi....ap/index.html

I would like to point out one small paragraph from the article that I found disturbing. You are asking me to believe that "Mr. Chef" didn't know how it was produced  I don't buy it personally and it sounds to me like he's pandering so when the ban goes into effect he will get the biz of the anti FG folk, because he was "on their side" rather than one of those nasty FG serving restaurants. Smells like yesterdays diapers to me!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Obviously you've never been to Kansas City!?!?!:bounce: I'd give anything for some the old "Daley Machine" ways here in place of what we have. :smiles: :beer:

BTW Nicko, I'd like a membership too.


----------



## lyneotto (Jun 6, 2006)

So, so sorry to see it go...
The best Foie gras I've ever had was at NAHA, in Chicago, or was it The Ritz Carlton Dinning Room, at Water Tower Place? Hmmmm...maybe a tie!
Nicko, membership, please?
Lyne


----------



## hotchef (Jul 25, 2006)

anything that is not fast enough to run / fly / swim away will end up in the pots,
foie gras from france, 
lobsters from Maine..
WAGYU beef from Australia
Crocodile from South Africa..


BUT if the USA will not let 'us' into the WTO we will ban all the fat and grasy chickenlegs from THYSSON meat (jokingly named here 'bush legs'0 and that is 1.5 million tONS every year...


----------

